
Microsoft Excel will now let you snap a picture of a spreadsheet and import it - mandliya
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/1/18246429/microsoft-excel-covert-photos-data-tables-editable-table-ai-feature
======
qohen
Relevant XKCD (from Monday of this week):

[https://m.xkcd.com/2116/](https://m.xkcd.com/2116/)

(And this was interesting, linked from the XKCD cartoon page above:

[https://twitter.com/openelex/status/853977391747801088](https://twitter.com/openelex/status/853977391747801088)
).

